# Pregnant? Clear discharge normal?



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

After my female Rottie mated, she was having yellowish discharge for the next 2 weeks and it stopped, then later she had clear discharge, now she is 4 weeks after her first mate. Today morning I noticed that her clear discharge is becoming white. Is this normal? I see only a tiny drop forming in her vulva. 

I noticed her stomach slightly big. But not sure if she is pregnant. Is the discharge something I should worry about?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Hope somebody comes along with more experience for you, I wouldn't be too worried as long as the discharge is 'normal' looking for a bitch, not discoloured and/or a bit smelly, that might indicate an infection. Keep her away from standing water while she's possibly in whelp, I also keep mine in when they're in season generally, the vulva is much more swollen and it's easier for them to pick up an internal infection.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

As long as its not smelly and its clear i would say its ok, is she well in herself?

my girl have a clear discharge at about 4 weeks 

Will you have her scanned?


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

I didn't notice any smell. It's only a drop formed in the tip of vulva. Should i clean it so that it won't get infected? Can I clean it with water?

Usually her vulva gets back to normal after her period. This time her vulva is not fully gone done. This is her first litter. Should I scan? Is it just to confirm if she's expecting or is there any other aspects to the scan? Today is her 35th day after frist mate.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

penn said:


> I didn't notice any smell. It's only a drop formed in the tip of vulva. Should i clean it so that it won't get infected? Can I clean it with water?
> 
> Usually her vulva gets back to normal after her period. This time her vulva is not fully gone done. This is her first litter. Should I scan? Is it just to confirm if she's expecting or is there any other aspects to the scan? Today is her 35th day after frist mate.


Leave her to clean herself.
I would defo have her scaned, it would confirm she is in pup and this would rule out a singleton pup. Try and find a sheep scanner rather than your vet scanning her, sheep scanner are much more accurate.
Good luck


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Don't worry about cleaning it, unless she is making a mess around your house with it, in which case amounts like that need vet checking, the occasional dollop of clear scent free vaseline type texture mucus is fine, and normal.

I definitely recommend a scan. What area are you in? Someone might be able to recommend a scanner for you.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

I live in Botswana, near South Africa. We don't have any good Vet around. I phoned one of the vet yesterday and he said "Why do you need a scan?" If she is 4 weeks after mating, wait for 1 more week. You will see the signs like big stomach and breasts. Why waste money. And he said, he don't have any scanner .

Thanks for confirming that the discharge is normal. Sometimes I feel her stomach is small. Sometimes big. I'm really excited now and confused


----------



## chelseasmum (Aug 23, 2010)

My Rottie is pregnant at the moment she is 57 days gone and getting very close she also had discharge with small drops just staying on the vulva I would say it sounds highly likely she is pregnant as it is so similar to my dog good luck with everything :thumbup:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

It does sound like she is in whelp - a lot depends on how fussy the bitch is (or how fat) whether they clean themselves or not - with some you won't notice it


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you. I'm getting more excited now...


----------

